# Is it worth trying IUI



## Daisybee (Oct 6, 2005)

We have been trying for about 5 years and, having been through all the tests, it seems we have unexplained fertility, i.e. normal hormone levels sperm count etc.

I want to try IUI but the private clinic suggests we go straight to IVF because there is such a high chance of multiple births with IUI. I thought it was the other way round! I get the feeling this is the way they prefer to treat patients, as they hardly do any IUI.

Is it worth trying IUI first? It seems to be what is recommended in most of the literature, NHS websites etc. 

I would be interested in hearing what you think as a professional nurse.

Daisybee


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi daisybee,

I was told that three cycles of iui has about the same success rate and is a similar cost to one cycle of ivf. It depends on how old you are and how impatient you feel. If you are in your late 30s or older or are feeling desperate, then I'd say go straight to ivf (thats what I did and I was 37 - I had the choice of having ivf or iui). It is definately more intrusive though, but they have more control of the number of embryos they put in you. If you have two embies transferred then I think the chance of a pregnancy being twins is 20% 0 thats what I was told at my clinic anyway. 


Good luck whatever you choose,

Suzy


----------

